# Sony is desperate, or think we are idiots?



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 7, 2015)

It seems that Sony really is on the verge of bankruptcy. They had the idea to revive the Walkman in a digital version that costs 1.2 thousand U.S. dollars!    

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7493145/new-sony-walkman-zx2-ces-2015


----------



## arcanej (Jan 7, 2015)

That makes Neil Young's Pono player ($399) seem like a bargain... 

https://ponomusic.force.com/


----------



## Snodge (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, Astell & Kern seem to be doing OK in the high end portable audio market, and Sony have done all sorts of hifi equipment in the past, so I don't see what the fuss is about. It won't shift in high volumes, but then nor do other high end equipment like Bugattis or whatever...


----------



## kelpdiver (Jan 7, 2015)

this product is not targeting the same market as the original Walkman. That may be why you're confused about it. 

This isn't intended to sell to the mass market. Of course they're not going to pay $1200. Audiophiles, otoh, do pay a lot of money to hear music that isn't destroyed by compression rates or lousy speakers. (Since I lack that sort of hearing, it's wasted on me)


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 7, 2015)

Sony is again making money... $184 million for most recent quarter in the camera segment alone. From their most recent financial report:
*Imaging Products & Solutions (IP&S)*
" ... The IP&S segment includes the Digital Imaging Products and Professional Solutions categories. Digital Imaging Products includes compact digital cameras, interchangeable single-lens cameras and video cameras; Professional Solutions includes broadcast- and professional-use products..." 

"... Sales increased 1.8% year-on-year (a 2% decrease on a constant currency basis) to 178.6 billion yen (1,639 million U.S. dollars). Sales were essentially flat year-on-year primarily due to the favorable impact of foreign exchange rates and an improvement in the product mix of digital cameras* reflecting a shift to high value-added models, partially offset by a significant decrease in unit sales of digital cameras.
Operating income of 20.1 billion yen (*184 million U.S. dollars*) was recorded, compared to an operating loss of 2.3 billion yen in the same quarter of the previous fiscal year. This significant improvement was mainly due to a reduction in selling, general and administrative expenses, the above-mentioned improvement in product mix reflecting a shift to high value-added models and the favorable impact of exchange rates.
* Digital cameras includes compact digital cameras and interchangeable single-lens cameras..."

Clearly they are trying to cost-cut their way to sustained profitability with an added reliance on high-end products. They claim several segments of their business are improving with a shift to "high value-added models." I don't think I'd want a $1200 Walkman any time soon... or for that matter any Walkman. But, it fits with their dedication to higher value products.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 7, 2015)

.
Funny.

Sony is really scaring the bejeezus out of you folks, aren't they!!!

I hear they acquired a few acres in Iowa and plan to grow corn. Pretty scary.


----------



## PVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Snort


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 8, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Funny.
> 
> Sony is really scaring the bejeezus out of you folks, aren't they!!!
> ...



Actually, they have purchased that land to build a Baseball Field... ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2015)

the two options are not mutually exclusive.....


----------



## jrista (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a HiFi Audiophile product. For people who spend two hundred and fifty grand on a pair of speakers to go with their three hundred grand fully analog, vacuum tube based audio system that plays records from a turntable separated by five or six degrees from all possible vibration sources.  $1200 is a drop in the bucket. 


(BTW...go listen to an honest to god purely analog (i.e. records, not CD or digital in any way) high fidelity audio system in one of those now rare stores that still sells that stuff...the pure, unadulterated quality and absence of system noise is utterly mind blowing. I'd love a proper hifi system, but yeah...$1200 is NOTHIN!)


----------



## sanj (Jan 8, 2015)

I think it is a super cool product.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jan 8, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Sony is really scaring the bejeezus out of you folks, aren't they!!!



No, we're just sick to the back teeth of being told that Sony is the Second Coming.

Different thing. See?

Sony has _no_ history in the audiophile portable music sector (and I speak as someone who uses, and really likes, his Sony "digital Walkman" every day): the point the OP is (_obviously_) making is that this looks exactly like a wild, and rather desperate, punt at finding a new revenue stream.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jan 8, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> Sony is again making money...



No, they're _really_ not.

From the same report's "consolidated results":



> An operating loss of 85.6 billion yen (785 million U.S. dollars) was recorded, compared to operating income of 13.9 billion yen in the same quarter of the previous fiscal year.



http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/IR/financial/fr/14q2_sony.pdf


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 8, 2015)

What does this expensive digital walkman have to do with photography?


----------



## e_honda (Jan 8, 2015)

This thing is aimed at audiophiles, and $1200 in the audiophile world is peanuts.

The people who buy this thing are probably the ones spending twice this amount on their headphones.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jan 8, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> It seems that Sony really is on the verge of bankruptcy. They had the idea to revive the Walkman in a digital version that costs 1.2 thousand U.S. dollars!



What an absolutely ridiculous title for a post. You must have literally zero clue on corporate business sense, on top of just plain being a fool, if you think that desperation results in a product that will move in absolutely tiny volumes. Furthermore, your implication that we would be idiots to buy such a player are ludicrous. You've really shown your lack of intelligence with this post. Your disregard for this product does not apply to everyone else. People have hobbies, if you didn't know. People like to spend money on said hobbies. I spend a lot of money on guns. I have over 30 guns. Do I need 30 guns? Nope. I don't even need one. But I have them because I like them, and it's an enjoyable hobby to me. Who the frick do you think you are to put a value on MY enjoyment of things? Similarly, who the frick do you think you are to put a value on other people's enjoyment of things. I myself would never spend $1200 on an audio player, but if someone wants to, that's their right.


----------



## 111111 (Jan 8, 2015)

Keith_Reeder said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Sony is really scaring the bejeezus out of you folks, aren't they!!!
> ...



speaking about tired and desperate....you seem to spend 24 hours a day defending canon on every website mankind knows.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 8, 2015)

When they get serious about audio and produce vacuum tube amps, I'll jump in.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 8, 2015)

As someone who has Terrabytes of lossless FLAC audio, I would never want a portable player for it... because of size. If anything, so much of the time I archive off some of my lossless FLACs and use MP3 to save space

As well, there are android flac apps out there, so you can play your lossless audio on a Samsung smart phone, etc. so when it comes to video, audio, etc, there are already much cheaper and more functional alternatives out there.

As far as Sony making money... Sony has always had divisions that make money. Problem is while one division may make 184 million, another loses 1.8 Billion

It is a nice player... but at $400, not $1200


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 8, 2015)

SoullessPolack said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Sony really is on the verge of bankruptcy. They had the idea to revive the Walkman in a digital version that costs 1.2 thousand U.S. dollars!
> ...


Many adjectives in your comment. : For a moment I thought I was reading SonyRumors. 

I do NOT want Sony stops making money, but rather desire to remain competitive for Canon and Nikon continue moving and offer competitive products.

My opinion is that products like this will NOT sell enough units to make a profit, then it could cost $ 5000.  Yes, 5000. And would a carcass of rare woods, with parts plated with gold, and come with a type headset that covers the entire ear to isolate outside noise.
That would be something that match any manufacturer offers, and why some would pay any price.

There was a time when Sony products were more expensive because they offered some qualities that match any other manufacturer offered. Trinitron flat screens, Betacam cameras, etc. Today there is nothing that Sony manufactures, that does not have strong competitors.

If Sony want a unique product that has buyers willing to pay more for it, just stop selling sensors for Nikon, and make their own cameras with all ergonomics and functionality of Canon and Nikon. So it would be a wise decision, or a financial suicide.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2015)

This product is all about the DAC, and if it's better than the one in the A&K players, then this is a steal at $1200. I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## justawriter (Jan 8, 2015)

Recorded music is so 20th Century. If you don't have your own strolling orchestra and chorale following you everywhere you go, you may as well just gouge your eardrums out. 8) : ;D


----------



## sdsr (Jan 8, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> 
> Sony is really scaring the bejeezus out of you folks, aren't they!!!



One sometimes gets that impression. Either way, it's a bit odd to express alarm at the price of an audio device on a forum where people are forever singing the praises of photo devices that cost much more (and, one might argue, achieve less).


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2015)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Sony really is on the verge of bankruptcy. They had the idea to revive the Walkman in a digital version that costs 1.2 thousand U.S. dollars!
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2015)

justawriter said:


> Recorded music is so 20th Century. If you don't have your own strolling orchestra and chorale following you everywhere you go, you may as well just gouge your eardrums out. 8) : ;D


and that is why on canoe trips I bring along a friend with a banjo


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 8, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> It seems that Sony really is on the verge of bankruptcy. They had the idea to revive the Walkman in a digital version that costs 1.2 thousand U.S. dollars!



I assume that you have never compared prices between a consumer grade CD player and an audiophile CD transport, outboard DAC, power supply and connecting cables? 

The Mark Levinson No 31 still commands north of $3k USD and that is over a decade old.

I have listened to a CD played through $200k in gear and cables (not my stuff, unfortunately).

At $1,200, this is nothing in the audiophile market.


----------

